# Help!!! I am getting robbed



## williamslusher44 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am surf fishing using live shrimp and bait keeps getting robbed.
We caught one whiting and two lady fish off of thirty shrimp. We are trying to catch anything that is biting.
I am using size 5 Circle hooks should I try a smaller hook? All suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well we use #2 circle hooks for pompano!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd have used the whiting for cut bait. It'd have stayed on longer. Are you using too heavy of a weight? Try 1oz barrel weight, or 1 oz. triangle weight. You'll have to try and keep a tight line, but you'll have better feel of a bite. 
If you can't get by with the 1 oz., go larger in weight, hook and a larger piece of cut bait.
You could also use the 1oz barrel weight, cast out as far as possible, then slowly reel in using the cut bait. You might get a flounder or two.
It's also easy to over cast (throwing hard), and sling the shrimp off your hook. I use reg. shank hooks, but that's just my preference.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

use fresh dead shrimp instead. peel the shell off and thread the whole thing onto the hook. You'll put out more scent and be more likely to hookup once the fish bites.


----------



## Pirate Joe (Jul 3, 2011)

jasonh1903 said:


> use fresh dead shrimp instead. peel the shell off and thread the whole thing onto the hook. You'll put out more scent and be more likely to hookup once the fish bites.


Bingo. This is what I do when I use shrimp and I usually use pomp rigs with two shrimp. I typically get a fish every cast if not every 2nd. Not to mention you get 3 times as many shrimp for your money by using fresh dead instead of live.

-Joe


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with these guys. Peeled fresh shrimp.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the shrimp. I've never peeled them before but going to try that later today.


----------

